# What is best bait for eel traps and when can you catch them?



## tarl (Oct 19, 2007)

Any suggestions?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

mullet head,pogy head,blufish,etc. they aint to picky from what i remember from catching them in the river as a kid.i would think you'll start seeing them whan the cownose rays start coming up in droves,2 weeks maybe,


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Saw some big eels caught on shrimp at Bennetts Creek Sunday, so they are kinda here.


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Horseshoe Crab


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Yup. Horseshoe crab is what the commercial eelers use, female with eggs being the best. Otherwise fish craps will do. Wet catfood works as well, just poke a few holes in the can and put some larger fish heads/scraps in there to keep the eels fed once they're trapped.


----------

